# 2005-2006 Off Season Thread (Signings, Trades, Etc.)



## SoCalfan21

Does anyone have a list of the free agents for this offseason....i would like to know whose going to be a free agent....

thanks


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Per RealGM

Player	Team	Type
Kenny Anderson Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Chris Crawford Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Obinna Ekezie Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Tom Gugliotta Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Tyronn Lue Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Gary Payton Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Michael Stewart Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
Kevin Willis Atlanta Unrestricted Free Agent
*Antoine Walker Boston Unrestricted Free Agent*
Keith Bogans Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Jason Kapono Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Brevin Knight Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
Kareem Rush Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
Steve Smith Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
Theron Smith Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Gerald Wallace Charlotte Restricted Free Agent
Jahidi White Charlotte Unrestricted Free Agent
*Tyson ChandlerChicago Restricted Free Agent
Eddy Curry Chicago Restricted Free Agent*
Chris Duhon Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Adrian Griffin Chicago Unrestricted Free Agent
Othella Harrington Chicago Unrestricted Free Agent
Jannero Pargo Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Jared Reiner Chicago Restricted Free Agent
Frank Williams Chicago Unrestricted Free Agent
DeSagana Diop Cleveland Restricted Free Agent
*Zydrunas Ilgauskas Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent
Jeff McInnis Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent*
Dajuan Wagner Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent
Scott Williams Cleveland Unrestricted Free Agent
Darrell Armstrong Dallas Unrestricted Free Agent
DerMarr Johnson Denver Unrestricted Free Agent
Mark Pope Denver Unrestricted Free Agent
Bryon Russell Denver Unrestricted Free Agent
Darvin Ham Detroit Unrestricted Free Agent
Horace Jenkins Detroit Restricted Free Agent
Geno Carlisle Free Agent Restricted Free Agent
Roger Mason Free Agent Restricted Free Agent
Jamal Sampson Free Agent Restricted Free Agent
Nikoloz Tskitishvili Golden State Unrestricted Free Agent
Jon Barry Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Ryan Bowen Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Dikembe Mutombo Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Rod Strickland Houston Unrestricted Free Agent
Michael Curry Indiana Unrestricted Free Agent
John Edwards Indiana Restricted Free Agent
James Jones Indiana Restricted Free Agent
Maurice Baker L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Rick Brunson L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
*Marko Jaric L.A. Clippers Restricted Free Agent
Kerry Kittles L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
Mikki Moore L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent*
Zeljko Rebracca L.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent
*Bobby SimmonsL.A. Clippers Unrestricted Free Agent*
Tony Bobbitt L.A. Lakers Restricted Free Agent
Tierre Brown L.A. Lakers Unrestricted Free Agent
Luke Walton L.A. Lakers Restricted Free Agent
Ryan Humphrey Memphis Unrestricted Free Agent
*Stromile Swift Memphis Unrestricted Free Agent*
Earl Watson Memphis Unrestricted Free Agent
Malik Allen Miami Unrestricted Free Agent
Shandon AndersonMiami Unrestricted Free Agent
Jerome Beasley Miami Restricted Free Agent
*Udonis Haslem Miami Restricted Free Agent*
Christian Laettner Miami Unrestricted Free Agent
Wang Zhizhi Miami Unrestricted Free Agent
Marcus Fizer Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Dan Gadzuric Milwaukee Restricted Free Agent
Alan Henderson Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Toni Kukoc Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Zaza Pachulia Milwaukee Restricted Free Agent
Daniel Santiago Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Erick Strickland Milwaukee Unrestricted Free Agent
Anthony Carter Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
Eddie Griffin Minnesota Restricted Free Agent
Ervin Johnson Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
Mark Madsen Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
*Latrell Sprewell Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent*
John Thomas Minnesota Unrestricted Free Agent
Travis Best New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Rodney Buford New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Elden Campbell New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Brian Scalabrine New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Jabari Smith New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Billy Thomas New Jersey Unrestricted Free Agent
Dale Davis New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Dan Dickau New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Casey Jacobsen New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Bostjan Nachbar New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Lee Nailon New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Glenn Robinson New Orleans Unrestricted Free Agent
Bruno Sundov New York Unrestricted Free Agent
Andrew DeClercq Orlando Unrestricted Free Agent
Brandon Hunter Orlando Restricted Free Agent
Matt Barnes Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
*Samuel Dalembert Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent*
Josh Davis Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
Willie Green Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent
*Kyle Korver Philadelphia Restricted Free Agent*
Rodney Rogers Philadelphia Unrestricted Free Agent
*Joe Johnson Phoenix Restricted Free Agent*
Bo Outlaw Phoenix Unrestricted Free Agent
*Shareef Abdur-Rahim Portland Unrestricted Free Agent*
Richie Frahm Portland Restricted Free Agent
Ha Seung-Jin Portland Restricted Free Agent
*Damon Stoudamire Portland Unrestricted Free Agent*
Erik Daniels Sacramento Restricted Free Agent
Maurice Evans Sacramento Restricted Free Agent
Eddie House Sacramento Unrestricted Free Agent
*Bobby Jackson Sacramento Unrestricted Free Agent*
Jamison Brewer San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
Devin Brown San Antonio Restricted Free Agent
Linton Johnson San Antonio Restricted Free Agent
Sean Marks San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
Tony Massenburg San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
Mike Wilks San Antonio Unrestricted Free Agent
*Ray Allen Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent*
Mateen Cleaves Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent
Reggie Evans Seattle Restricted Free Agent
Jerome James Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent
Ronald Murray Seattle Restricted Free Agent
Vitaly Potapenko Seattle Unrestricted Free Agent
*Vladimir Radmanovic Seattle Restricted Free Agent*
Damien Wilkins Seattle Restricted Free Agent
Matt Bonner Toronto Restricted Free Agent
Donyell Marshall Toronto Unrestricted Free Agent
Milt Palacio Toronto Unrestricted Free Agent
Raja Bell Utah Unrestricted Free Agent
Howard Eisley Utah Unrestricted Free Agent
Keith McLeod Utah Restricted Free Agent
Steve Blake Washington Restricted Free Agent
*Kwame Brown Washington Restricted Free Agent
Juan Dixon Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Larry Hughes Washington Unrestricted Free Agent*
Anthony Peeler Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Laron Profit Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Michael Ruffin Washington Unrestricted Free Agent
Samaki Walker Washington Unrestricted Free Agent


----------



## daniel80111

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Lets hope Tyson Chandler we can make an offer to Tyson Chandler and Kyle Korver...Especially Tyson cuz I'm sure he's looking to start somewhere instead of coming off the bench for lazy Curry all the time. Plus back home to LA


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

they will have almost no cap room next year


----------



## Cap

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Depends how the CBA is restructured. If there's no luxury tax, the Lakers may be able to offer a big enough slot to sign one of those PF/Cs. But, assuming the luxury tax is still in place, the Lakers best bet is to try and revive the Boozer trade for Butler and expiring contracts, and then go out and sign Watson to the MLE. Assuming Phil Jackson is coach of the Lakers, Walton will probably be resigned for cheap (bird rights probably gets him locked up for another few years at $1M per) and the Lakers should try and draft a good backup PF/C with their two 2nd rounders (or package them and another player for a first rounder).

If Mitch can't address _both_ the 1 and 4 this summer, Buss needs to can him. $18M in last year contracts plus some decent talent in Butler, Jones, and Cook should be able to net the Lakers plenty.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

I'm hoping we deal George or Grant over the offseason and use or MLE on either a PG or Donyell Marshall.


----------



## Laker Freak

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

I don't get how we can bring in more players because we already have 15 players on the team, our #1 pick and 2 picks from the Rush trade. Not to mention the guy we have that was sent to play in Europe. I hope we can trade quantity for quality and not just let these guys walk.


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

because 3 of those 15 are Free Agents :groucho: 


and vlade and doritos have player options,


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm hoping we deal George or Grant over the offseason and use or MLE on either a PG or Donyell Marshall.


i would like donyell to come in


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Laker Freak said:


> Not to mention the guy we have that was sent to play in Europe.


Please refresh my memory...who is the guy we have that was sent to play in Europe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

We don't have Walton's birds rights? Right?


----------



## Locke

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



ghiman said:


> Please refresh my memory...who is the guy we have that was sent to play in Europe?


Marcus Douthit.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



-D! said:


> We don't have Walton's birds rights? Right?


Correct, so we'll probably do something stupid like offer him part of the MLE. Sign Donyell, not Luke! :yes:


----------



## daniel80111

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Can someone explain to me what MLE means? and what does it allow a team to do? I would love to have Earl Watson, but I dont know what it means when people talk about how to get him with the MLE. Thanks.


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Locke said:


> Marcus Douthit.



since his name was brought up, 

avg 11ppg and 8 rpg in 16 games in belgium


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Cris said:


> since his name was brought up,
> 
> avg 11ppg and 8 rpg in 16 games in belgium


Woowoo!!!! :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Cris said:


> since his name was brought up,
> 
> avg 11ppg and 8 rpg in 16 games in belgium


....and my i ask what the **** hes doing in belgium....


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

He's putting up solid numbers.. In Belgium... What a stuf! :rofl:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

and why isnt he on the lakers....

...i know....(sigh)...hes just too good for the lakers..thats why *slaps thigh*


----------



## Sir Patchwork

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



daniel80111 said:


> Can someone explain to me what MLE means? and what does it allow a team to do? I would love to have Earl Watson, but I dont know what it means when people talk about how to get him with the MLE. Thanks.


MLE stands for mid-level exception. I'm not too good with the salary cap stuff either, but I think the MLE is when a team is over the cap, they can use the MLE on one player per year. From what I understand, it's usually for players looking to make 4-7 million a year. I may have some of that twisted, but I think thats the jist of it.


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



SoCalfan21 said:


> and why isnt he on the lakers....
> 
> ...i know....(sigh)...hes just too good for the lakers..thats why *slaps thigh*



they were about to sign him to like a 2 year deal after showing great stuff in the SPL, which i saw first hand, but then his name got brought up in an imbezzelment scandall, so they didnt, so now he plays in europe but the lakers will likley bring him back to the SPL this year and give him another chance


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Brian34Cook said:


> He's putting up solid numbers.. In Belgium... What a stuf! :rofl:


No need to act like a little girl every time Douthit's name is brought up, shikes.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Damian Necronamous said:


> No need to act like a little girl every time Douthit's name is brought up, shikes.


No need to act like a know it all when a player is having success in BELGIUM? LMAO!


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Brian34Cook said:


> No need to act like a know it all when a player is having success in BELGIUM? LMAO!


...true...


----------



## Cris

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Brian34Cook said:


> No need to act like a know it all when a player is having success in BELGIUM? LMAO!



dude... you hated him when he was out preforming cook in the SPL by alot
still hate him now...


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Why do people just always assume what I think and what I will say? I hate that!

I never have once said I hate MD.. Hell I dont even know the guy as a player. He's never sniffed the NBA and probably never will.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Brian34Cook said:


> Why do people just always assume what I think and what I will say? I hate that!
> 
> I never have once said I hate MD.. Hell I dont even know the guy as a player. He's never sniffed the NBA and probably never will.


its almost assumed...


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



SoCalfan21 said:


> its almost assumed...


And I hate that :curse:


----------



## Locke

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Brian34Cook said:


> Why do people just always assume what I think and what I will say? I hate that!
> 
> I never have once said I hate MD.. Hell I dont even know the guy as a player. He's never sniffed the NBA and probably never will.


I can practically hear you growling and foaming at the mouth all the way from Lincoln, Illinois whenever Douthit's name is mentioned.:laugh:


JK, JK. :bsmile:


----------



## Cap

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Douthit is a longer and taller version of BCook, without the jumper. If he develops better quickness on his hops, he'd be a nice bench compliment to Cook at the 4/5.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Yep the opposite of Cook.. Comebine Cook's scoring with Douthits rebounding you'd have one good bench player :laugh:


----------



## thekid

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Lakers have Walton's bird rights, we got the Bobcats' 2nd rounder this year, and a 2008 2nd rounder for Rush.


----------



## Cap

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



thekid said:


> Lakers have Walton's bird rights, we got the Bobcats' 2nd rounder this year, and a 2008 2nd rounder for Rush.


The 2005 2nd rounder the Bobcats gave the Lakers for Rush last December was a Hawks 2nd rounder, not the Bobcats' 2nd rounder. That means the Lakers will probably get the first or second player in the 2nd round of the draft this year. 

I don't remember what the other 2nd rounder was, but I believe the Lakers traded for the Bobcats' 2nd rounder in 2008.


----------



## Lakers Own

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

I like the sound of Korver coming to LA but not Chandler, hate that guys attitude. I also think the Lakers should pick up a decent young big man, like Dalembert or Stro. They also need a new starting point guard in my opinion. I think Jeff McInnis would be a good fit.


----------



## Truth34

*Lakers will have exceptions*

They are over the cap, so if any of those players want to come for the MLE or the veteran's exception, the Lakers can get them. 

If not, it is try to trade or use your draft picks to upgrade.


----------



## Rebelwoutacause

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

I thought we'd miss out on the postseason before our recent 4 game losing streak, and now that that's happened, it only solidified my opinion(especially considering the last three teams we lost to). IMO the Nuggets will end up with the remaining seed and I think that the Wolves and Magic will both end up out of the playoffs as well, but with better records than us(Maybe not the Magic although I think it's pretty possible) and thus giving us a solid shot at a pick from the 11-13 range from where we'd probably be able to select Raymond Felton at PG where we definitely have issues. Also, from Free Agency I'd like to bring in Tyronn Lue as he won't cost much and will help our PG defense problems as well as limit his mistakes as a backup PG, and also go after Kwame Brown who probably won't commant too big of a contract, has a lot of potential, and can be a decent PF right away(When he was given a good amount of playing time, 30.3 mpg to be exact, with the Wizards he avg 11 and 7), thus allowing us to move Lamar to a more natural SF spot. Then after a season with that, and with the departure of Brian Grant we'll have some good cap room to go out a make a big move. If that could all happen our starting lineup could look like this next yr:
PG Felton
SG Bryant
SF Odom
PF Brown
C Mihm
I'd like to get some feedback on this as I'm not too smart when it comes to the leagues cap and money handlings etc., so if anyone could tell me if this plan would be feasible or not I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Locke

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Rebelwoutacause said:


> I thought we'd miss out on the postseason before our recent 4 game losing streak, and now that that's happened, it only solidified my opinion(especially considering the last three teams we lost to). IMO the Nuggets will end up with the remaining seed and I think that the Wolves and Magic will both end up out of the playoffs as well, but with better records than us(Maybe not the Magic although I think it's pretty possible) and thus giving us a solid shot at a pick from the 11-13 range from where we'd probably be able to select Raymond Felton at PG where we definitely have issues. Also, from Free Agency I'd like to bring in Tyronn Lue as he won't cost much and will help our PG defense problems as well as limit his mistakes as a backup PG, and also go after Kwame Brown who probably won't commant too big of a contract, has a lot of potential, and can be a decent PF right away(When he was given a good amount of playing time, 30.3 mpg to be exact, with the Wizards he avg 11 and 7), thus allowing us to move Lamar to a more natural SF spot. Then after a season with that, and with the departure of Brian Grant we'll have some good cap room to go out a make a big move. If that could all happen our starting lineup could look like this next yr:
> PG Felton
> SG Bryant
> SF Odom
> PF Brown
> C Mihm
> I'd like to get some feedback on this as I'm not too smart when it comes to the leagues cap and money handlings etc., so if anyone could tell me if this plan would be feasible or not I'd appreciate it.


Realistically it's pointless to speculate right now on who we'd get in the draft because guys' draft stocks will continue to fluctuate according to what happens in the NCAA tournament and how they perform in the pre-draft camps and workouts.

Ty Lue will be able to be had for a little less more than the minimum, but Brown, as sorry as he's been so far in his career, will probably get a little more than the MLE from somebody. I think the only way we'd have a shot at him is by doing a sign and trade with the Wizards. I'd be willing to take a gamble on him for the right price tag, but Lue, on the other hand, I'd pass on.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

you know these 2nd round draft picks will come in handy this year i mean come on boozer came second round along with chris duhon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rebelwoutacause

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Locke said:


> Realistically it's pointless to speculate right now on who we'd get in the draft because guys' draft stocks will continue to fluctuate according to what happens in the NCAA tournament and how they perform in the pre-draft camps and workouts.
> 
> Ty Lue will be able to be had for a little less more than the minimum, but Brown, as sorry as he's been so far in his career, will probably get a little more than the MLE from somebody. I think the only way we'd have a shot at him is by doing a sign and trade with the Wizards. I'd be willing to take a gamble on him for the right price tag, but Lue, on the other hand, I'd pass on.


Thanks for the info, and of course things constantly change, I just always enjoy exploring the current possibilities. And the only reason I brought up Lue is b/c he could help out with something we've always had trouble with in recent yrs, and that's defending quick PG's(Mike Bibby's burning us left and right in the '02 conference finals, tony parker the yr after in the playoffs, Chauncey Billups in last yrs finals etc.), and remembering back to the '01 Finals where we were able to utilize him to limit AI whenever Tyronn got in the game, as well as his career beyond that point where he has continued good defensive play. But of course their would be other means of fixing that problem than just Tyronn Lue.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

In a sign and trade, we could probably get Kwame Brown for Brian Cook and Slava.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Damian Necronamous said:


> In a sign and trade, we could probably get Kwame Brown for Brian Cook and Slava.


Are you serious? There is no way that would happen.


----------



## LakerLunatic

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Jeff McInnis would be a pretty good fit, but i still think we need a pass first play making type of point guard. Like an eric snow, but someone who can push it for its up tempo Lakers style. As far as needing a big man, everyone needs a big man these days. We really need a good point guard, not hating on atkins, but he would be a wicked 6th man. We need someone who does nothing but set his guys up, a pass first PG.

p.s I agree with the glyde, Kobe is better then T-mac... all DEFENSIVE FIRST team for the past 3 seasons. I rest my case.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Maybe I'm blind but havent understood the hype over Kwame Brown since he was a #1 draft pick bust.. EH.. But if you could do that trade, do it I suppose..


----------



## daniel80111

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Lakers Own said:


> I like the sound of Korver coming to LA but not Chandler, hate that guys attitude. I also think the Lakers should pick up a decent young big man, like Dalembert or Stro. They also need a new starting point guard in my opinion. I think Jeff McInnis would be a good fit.


How can you not like Chandler. Not liking Chandler is like not liking a good, hard nosed basketball player. He's a team first, rebounding, aggressive machine that any team would love to have. Plus he blocks shots and he's by far the most athletic 7 foot 1 man to ever play in the NBA. Korver can just flat out shoot. I would love to have both. Stro is terrible, if you want a guy that doesnt deserve the money he's going to get next year. And Dalembert, well, there's no chance of getting him.


----------



## Rebelwoutacause

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Travis76 said:


> Jeff McInnis would be a pretty good fit, but i still think we need a pass first play making type of point guard. Like an eric snow, but someone who can push it for its up tempo Lakers style. As far as needing a big man, everyone needs a big man these days. We really need a good point guard, not hating on atkins, but he would be a wicked 6th man. We need someone who does nothing but set his guys up, a pass first PG.
> 
> p.s I agree with the glyde, Kobe is better then T-mac... all DEFENSIVE FIRST team for the past 3 seasons. I rest my case.


Eric Snow would be a good fit for us as he has the pass first mentality, ability to run an offense, as well as solid defensive play, but one intriguing name that's out there this yr is Earl Watson, we should make a run at him, I think he could be a solid starter as he's shown a good passing ability with the Grizzlies as a bench player, not sure if we'd be able to land him though.


----------



## JerryWest

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

There is no way we are getting Felton.

Then again I said the same about Barbosa, we had a chance and passed on him.

Most likely the Lakers swill draft another foward because that's what the Lakers do. They draft fowards and ignore the other positions.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

BOGUT! BOGUT!!!! We need to trade up to get this guy.

Our pick + Caron Butler for Bogut...would it be enough?

If not Bogut, then Chris Paul. However, since Wake Forest lost, I kind of think that Paul will stay to try and get them deeper into the Tournament.


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Paul is staying at Wake from what I've heard.. But who knows.. 

Pick + Butler wont be enough to get Bogut IMHO.. I think he's going Top 3.. 

Chris Paul is so hyped up that his defense looks awesome when it's pathetic.. 

With that said Paul is a great player..


----------



## Cap

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Personal bias, but I'd rather go after Felton if the Lakers have to trade up. Unless the Lakers won't be able to find their PF of the future via trade this summer, in which case I'd trade up for a big man (Marvin Williams, Shelden Williams, etc.) and go after a point guard with the MLE.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Brian34Cook said:


> Paul is staying at Wake from what I've heard.. But who knows..
> 
> Pick + Butler wont be enough to get Bogut IMHO.. I think he's going Top 3..
> 
> Chris Paul is so hyped up that his defense looks awesome when it's pathetic..
> 
> With that said Paul is a great player..


But this draft isn't really that deep, so a 14ppg scorer should be enough in a deal to move up a few slots. What else would we have to add? George and then we take back a heavy contract?

Maybe we could just go after Chandler or Curry for the full MLE. I'd love to have Chandler, he's a defensive and rebounding machine.


----------



## spiraling

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

There are many choices for the lakers this offseason. We can package deals for Chandler, kwame brown, samuel dalembert, or stromile swile. None of these guys are superstar so we might be able to get them and any one of them is a big time help for us. Then we need to draft a guard, i know we're not going to have a shot at guards like paul, williams, felton, but guys is daniel ewing and jarret jack are not bad. These guys are fast, can defend, and can penetrade. Also according to nbadraft Channon frye is falling like hell right now. If we can draft channon frye, hakim warrick, ewing and trade for one of the big man above then this team is good to go for a long time. But with Mitch in command I'll be happy if we can get 1 of the above done.

We need to pick up daniel ewing this guy is going to be a nice nba role player comparable to marquis daniel or josh howard. Hakim warrick might not be big enough to play the pf, but he is definately good enough to play the sf spot. This guy is the next D.Miles and we need someone like that in our team.

We need to dump guys are walton, medvedenco, jones,bcook, and grant.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

f*ck this season...im excited for the draft/offeason to see how our team looks for 05-06


----------



## Truth34

*Caron Butler....Chandler Curry*

Laker pick+Caron Butler=not much....certainly won't get a #1 pick for that.

Curry, Chandler, MLE? Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

No way.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

I was curious to know what where the Lakers Salaries ....dang! i didnt realize Briant Grant made so much!  With that kind of money he should at least average a double double at least every other night :sigh: 

Lakers Salaries per RealGM..

Kobe Bryant 47.5 million
Brian Grant 44.3 million
Lamar Odom 35.3 million
Vlade Divac 16.4 million
Devean George 15.2 million
Chucky Atkins 14.1 million
Chris Mihm 11.3 million
Stanislav Medvedenko 10.0 million 
Caron Butler 6.5 million
Jumaine Jones 5.7 million
Brian Cook 3.3 million
Sasha Vujacic 2.8 million
Tierre Brown 2.4 million
Luke Walton 2.1 million
Tony Bobbitt 1.1 million

So if the Laker free agents are only: 
Tony Bobbitt L.A. Lakers Restricted Free Agent @ 1.1 million
Tierre Brown L.A. Lakers Unrestricted Free Agent @ 2.4 Million
Luke Walton L.A. Lakers Restricted Free Agent @ 2.1 million

Thats around 5.6 million we're getting rid off of the books.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Correct. However, the Lakers have a team option on Vlade Divac and they probably won't pick it up, freeing up $4.5M more.

The following season, George, Slava, Atkins and Butler will be FAs. Of those four, we should only re-sign Butler and Atkins (as a backup).


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*

Slava 10 Mil? :jawdrop:


----------



## luizmelo

*Re: 2005 Free agents....*



Brian34Cook said:


> Slava 10 Mil? :jawdrop:


If this guy made this much money, someone shoot our gm!!!!!!! But if this is the total of his contract... Still somebody kill our gm?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*The offical "this season is over lets talk about the offseason" thread*

Ok we know this team blows major nuts...is there any rumors about free agents that we could snag with what we have to work with....

PLEASE JUST TALK TO ME HERE :curse:  

PS im POed


----------



## Brian34Cook

*Re: The offical "this season is over lets talk about the offseason" thread*

Dont we have enough of these posts?


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: 2005 Off-Season Thread*

alright tough guy.... :biggrin:


----------



## Keith Closs

*Re: 2005 Off-Season Thread*

thsi isnt just laker fans but every teams message board in the off season moves threads usually involve real out there trades that would never happen and usually dont take the other team int account and why they wouyld actual make this deal as well.. thinking theyll take our garbage for somethign of use..

and u hardly ever see peopel move up in the draft in the nba..its not the nfl where the first few rounds are so valuable..nobody rates a decent player and a top 15 pick that high..


----------



## Locke

*Re: 2005 Off-Season Thread*



Keith Closs said:


> thsi isnt just laker fans but every teams message board in the off season moves threads usually involve real out there trades that would never happen and usually dont take the other team int account and why they wouyld actual make this deal as well.. thinking theyll take our garbage for somethign of use...


Well for that matter none of the trades fams dream up ever happen, not even the ones that make logical sense. Like anybody who would say Baron Davis would be traded for Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis would be laughed off the boards, but guess what, it came out of nowhere and happened. It's just fun to speculate on these things.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: 2005 Off-Season Thread*

Brian Cook and a 2nd rounder for a nice private jet to give to Douthit. We need to keep our best players happy and comfortable.


----------



## Cap

*Re: 2005 Off-Season Thread*



Locke said:


> Well for that matter none of the trades fams dream up ever happen, not even the ones that make logical sense. Like anybody who would say Baron Davis would be traded for Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis would be laughed off the boards, but guess what, it came out of nowhere and happened. It's just fun to speculate on these things.


Actually, I said months ago that Baron was probably going to be traded for expiring contracts and marginal talent given the fact that Shinn is the cheapest owner in the league and that Baron wasn't happy in NO. But yeah, I know what you mean. Occasionally a superstar will get traded for nothing and you never saw it coming. For example, Webber.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm bored. My dream offseason with realistic transactions...

*First Move:* Lakers trade Devean George, Slava Medvedenko and their high second round pick to the Pacers for Jonathan Bender and the Pacers' first round pick.

*Second Move:* 
Draft Wayne Simien with lottery pick.

*Third Move:* 
Draft Jarrett Jack with pick received from Pacers.

*Fourth Move:* 
Let Luke Walton, Tony Bobbitt and Tierre Brown go.

*Fifth Move:* 
Lakers sign Tyson Chandler to a 6-year, $40+M deal.

2005-2006 Los Angeles Lakers...
PG: Jarrett Jack...Chucky Atkins...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
SF: Caron Butler...Jonathan Bender
PF: Lamar Odom...Wayne Simien...Brian Cook
C: Tyson Chandler...Chris Mihm...Brian Grant

I tried to think of a trade involving Odom or Grant, but I came up with nothing. I think the whole Boozer thing is pretty much dead, but I'd approve of a trade of Boozer for Odom.


----------



## Locke

^^ Chandler will be a restricted free agent. All we can give him is the MLE and Chicago would match that. Only chance at him would be a sign-and-trade, and we don't have anything the Bulls would want. I wish we could get him too though.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

This is a guess at what I think could happen in the off-season. Some of it is what I hope will happen but most is what I think could realistically happen.

Draft S.Williams, Frye, and Ewing

Vlade retires

Slava traded for future 2nd round pick

Walton, Bobbitt, and Brown not re-signed

Sign Antonio Daniels with MLE

Mihm/Grant
Odom/Williams/Cook
Butler/George
Kobe/Jones
Daniels/Atkins/Ewing

IL: Sasha, Frye

Obviously I don't see a major trade happening. That team isn't the greatest, but it is better then what we have now with the added shot-blocking (Williams, Frye) and perimeter defense (Ewing, Daniels)


----------



## LakerLunatic

Is there any way we could get eric snow? He would be a lovely fit, i dont think it is realistic to try and get Chandler,Brown or Swift, they are young, and they want the super big bucks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Travis76 said:


> Is there any way we could get eric snow? He would be a lovely fit, i dont think it is realistic to try and get Chandler,Brown or Swift, they are young, and they want the super big bucks.


Kwame Brown will CERTAINLY not get big bucks. No one will give Brown more than the MLE is worth, not even the Wizards (especially since they have to re-sign Hughes). What has his best season in the NBA been thus far? Like 11ppg and 7rpg? Sure, I'd go after him if I were the Lakers, in fact...he could probably be a pretty good player. I'm just saying that we could be front-runners to sign him if we offered him a long-term MLE deal (over 5 years, that would total around $35M) because right now, he isn't worth more than that by any means.

Chandler? Yeah, some team with cap space will probably offer him a deal starting at $6M (more than the MLE). However, I do believe we would have a shot at signing him, because he is from LA. We might also be able to get him through a S&T if we gave up something like Sasha, Cook and Medvedenko. My guess? The Bulls have to choose between Curry and Chandler because they also will have to re-sign Hinrich, Gordon and Deng in the future. They choose Curry because of his scoring and 20ppg potential and let Chandler walk to another team.

Stromile Swift will sign a big contract with Atlanta.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Kwame Brown will CERTAINLY not get big bucks. No one will give Brown more than the MLE is worth, not even the Wizards (especially since they have to re-sign Hughes). What has his best season in the NBA been thus far? Like 11ppg and 7rpg? Sure, I'd go after him if I were the Lakers, in fact...he could probably be a pretty good player. I'm just saying that we could be front-runners to sign him if we offered him a long-term MLE deal (over 5 years, that would total around $35M) because right now, he isn't worth more than that by any means.
> 
> Chandler? Yeah, some team with cap space will probably offer him a deal starting at $6M (more than the MLE). However, I do believe we would have a shot at signing him, because he is from LA. We might also be able to get him through a S&T if we gave up something like Sasha, Cook and Medvedenko. My guess? The Bulls have to choose between Curry and Chandler because they also will have to re-sign Hinrich, Gordon and Deng in the future. They choose Curry because of his scoring and 20ppg potential and let Chandler walk to another team.
> 
> Stromile Swift will sign a big contract with Atlanta.



i really dont care what we do this offseason just bring in a damn big man


----------



## cmd34

If we can sign one of these young big men... Kwame Brown, Tyson Chandler, Eddie Griffin, or Stromile Swift.... and then draft one of these PG's.. Derron Williams, Raymond Felton, or Jarrett Jack... it will go a long way to improve the club.

I think with all of the players in the last year of contracts next season, Kupchak will have many trade options. Hopefully, he wakes up and finally earns his GM salary.

Also, I'd love to see us land Julius Hodge with the high 2nd round pick we get from Charlotte. He's versatile and is the kind of player who will play hard even in limited minutes behind Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Man, this thread has 5 pages already and it's only April 1. Just think of how big this puppy will be in a few months. Just 90 days to go until draft day, and once my spring break is over, it'll only be 81 days. :biggrin:


----------



## Cris

please dont mention "Spring Break" and "Over" in the same sentence, i mean we both just got started after all


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> please dont mention "Spring Break" and "Over" in the same sentence, i mean we both just got started after all


I GO BACK TO SCHOOL MONDAY....i hate u both..


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Late morning, I'm bored...

Guys to keep: 
Kobe Bryant (starting SG): Talk of trading Kobe now is retarded, plain and simple.

Caron Butler (starting SF): He is constantly scoring 20+ppg as our second scoring option to Kobe, but he is really a 3rd scorer. He and Kobe work well together and he is the best SF we have had maybe since James Worthy (Rice was too one-dimensional). I trust that Butler will work on his jump shot this summer and come back next season as a 16-17ppg scorer.

Chris Mihm (starting/backup C): I give him a hard time, but he DOES have back problems right now. What Chris really needs to be successful is a rebounding PF to play alongside him. Lamar Odom gets rebounds, but he isn't good at clearing space in the paint. I'd prefer to have Chris as a backup, but he'll work in our starting lineup if nothing better comes along.

Jumaine Jones (backup SG/SF): He's a very good offensive player and is deadly from behind the arc.

Trading block: 
Lamar Odom: I like Lamar a lot and there is a chance that we could keep him. However, when it gets to the offseason, it really will be a choice between him and Butler. They may choose him because of his versatility and passing ability, but since they could get more in a trade for Odom, they'll probably trade Lamar. The only chance I see of Odom coming back is if we do a trade of Butler, George and Slava/Divac for Boozer.

Chucky Atkins: He's a good backup PG for any team in the league and packaged with another expiring deal, he could get us a pretty good player.

Vlade Divac: We should pick up his option to use him as trade bait (ala Gary Payton). Why waste the chance of getting a $5M expiring contract to use in a trade?

Devean George: He has shown progression since coming back from his injury, but the player/s we can get in a trade for him (because of his contract) may be better than him.

Slava Medvedenko: A trashy player with an expiring contract = see ya!

Brian Grant: It says on RealGM that we can buy out his contract this season, as he has an "early termination clause" in his contract. If we can't dump him on someone else, we should just buy him out.

Brian Cook: When Cook isn't stroking threes, he is useless. Unfortunately, he only shoots well from behind the arc about every other game. When he doesn't get to play at all, it seems even less than that.


----------



## Cris

not like it matters, but George and Divac have Player Options


----------



## LakerLunatic

Ya that trading Kobe garbage is for people who want attention. It is so not logical, we need to get rid of Odom, as much as i love his game, he just plain and simple does not fit. If grant does in fact have that clause in his contract, lets go for it, i really doubt anyone will want his freacking contract. We could seriously get some quality for Odom, Tyson Chandler anyone??? :yes:


----------



## Laker Freak

My hope is this:

Cut Brown, Walton, Divac, Bobbitt
Draft college point gaurd (I think you know our targets by now)
Draft Luther Head and Dijon Thompson in round 2
Sign and trade Odom for Chandler + draft pick (Bulls could add a filler if necessary)
Use the MLE on Dalembert

2006 Lakers

PG-draftpick/Atkins/Sasha
SG-Kobe/Head/Thompson 
SF-Butler/Jones/George
PF-Chandler/Cook/Slava
C-Dalembert/Mihm/Grant


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Laker Freak said:


> My hope is this:
> 
> Cut Brown, Walton, Divac, Bobbitt
> Draft college point gaurd (I think you know our targets by now)
> Draft Luther Head and Dijon Thompson in round 2
> Sign and trade Odom for Chandler + draft pick (Bulls could add a filler if necessary)
> Use the MLE on Dalembert
> 
> 2006 Lakers
> 
> PG-draftpick/Atkins/Sasha
> SG-Kobe/Head/Thompson
> SF-Butler/Jones/George
> PF-Chandler/Cook/Slava
> C-Dalembert/Mihm/Grant


The thing is, if we trade Odom for Chandler, we are getting the very short end of the stick. Someone else would have to be included from Chicago, but I don't think that is allowed in a S&T deal.


----------



## cmd34

Damian Necronamous said:


> The thing is, if we trade Odom for Chandler, we are getting the very short end of the stick. Someone else would have to be included from Chicago, but I don't think that is allowed in a S&T deal.


Mihm was a sign-and-trade and we got Crappy Atkins and Jumaine Jones in the deal.


Damn that trade looked so much better when Marcus Banks was in it....


----------



## Damian Necronamous

cmd34 said:


> Mihm was a sign-and-trade and we got Crappy Atkins and Jumaine Jones in the deal.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that.

Ok, I'd do it if it was...

Lamar Odom, Sasha Vujacic, Brian Cook, Brian Grant, future pick for Tyson Chandler (deal starting at $6M), Kirk Hinrich, Antonio Davis

*Lakers:* 
PG: Kirk Hinrich...Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
SF: Caron Butler...Devean George
PF: Tyson Chandler...Antonio Davis
C: Chris Mihm...FA/Draft Pick

*Bulls:* 
PG: Chris Duhon...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Ben Gordon...Andres Nocioni
SF: Luol Deng
PF: Lamar Odom...Othella Harrington (re-signed)
C: Eddy Curry...Brian Grant


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about that.
> 
> Ok, I'd do it if it was...
> 
> Lamar Odom, Sasha Vujacic, Brian Cook, Brian Grant, future pick for Tyson Chandler (deal starting at $6M), Kirk Hinrich, Antonio Davis
> 
> *Lakers:*
> PG: Kirk Hinrich...Chucky Atkins
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
> SF: Caron Butler...Devean George
> PF: Tyson Chandler...Antonio Davis
> C: Chris Mihm...FA/Draft Pick
> 
> *Bulls:*
> PG: Chris Duhon...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Ben Gordon...Andres Nocioni
> SF: Luol Deng
> PF: Lamar Odom...Othella Harrington (re-signed)
> C: Eddy Curry...Brian Grant


I love that deal for the lakers but the bulls would be getting raped in that trade


----------



## Damian Necronamous

SoCalfan21 said:


> I love that deal for the lakers but the bulls would be getting raped in that trade


I'm just going off of the fact that some Bulls fans have been complaining about Hinrich's play, saying Gordon needs to start. We'd need to get more than just Chandler for Odom. I would include Harrington and a pick in my proposal, but Harrington is also a FA after this season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

There's a thread at CL.com about Kidd possibly coming to the Lakers.

*Lakers Trade:* 
Lamar Odom
Devean George
Brian Cook

*Nets Trade:* 
Jason Kidd
Draft Pick

I'd be down for that. I don't think anyone could argue against the point that Kidd, Kobe and Butler would make us a playoff team. Of course, we'd have to get a PF with the MLE to start alongside Mihm.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Damian Necronamous said:


> There's a thread at CL.com about Kidd possibly coming to the Lakers.
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Lamar Odom
> Devean George
> Brian Cook
> 
> *Nets Trade:*
> Jason Kidd
> Draft Pick
> 
> I'd be down for that. I don't think anyone could argue against the point that Kidd, Kobe and Butler would make us a playoff team. Of course, we'd have to get a PF with the MLE to start alongside Mihm.


I'll be down to whatever trade that:

A) Get Odom out of town

AND

B) Can bring an impact player.


----------



## Laker Freak

Damian Necronamous said:


> There's a thread at CL.com about Kidd possibly coming to the Lakers.
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Lamar Odom
> Devean George
> Brian Cook
> 
> *Nets Trade:*
> Jason Kidd
> Draft Pick
> 
> I'd be down for that. I don't think anyone could argue against the point that Kidd, Kobe and Butler would make us a playoff team. Of course, we'd have to get a PF with the MLE to start alongside Mihm.



Or we could draft a a guy like Taft or May.


----------



## cmd34

Kidd has injury concerns but I don't know if there is a NBA superstar more ideal to be Kobe's second fiddle. Kidd's game is ego-less and he would have us running. Butler would benefit greatly from Kidd as well.

I'm thinking we'd have to give up our lottery pick plus Odom (plus cap filler)to get him though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Another possibility....

Lakers draft Shelden Williams (or another big PF) with their 9/10 pick. Then, we sign Bobby Jackson for the MLE over the summer.

We could then have a few different lineups to choose from. We could start Butler/Odom at the forward spots again and have Williams come off the bench. We could start Butler and then trade Odom for a starting PF, and have Williams come off the bench (or start Odom and trade Butler). Or we could go with Odom/Williams and bring Caron off the bench.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Laker Freak said:


> Or we could draft a a guy like Taft or May.


may is keeping at UNC


----------



## LakerLunatic

Who do we have a LEGIT, im talking LEGIT chance of landing. We all know we aint getting K.G, so seriously, who can we really really get?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

LakerLunatic said:


> Who do we have a LEGIT, im talking LEGIT chance of landing. We all know we aint getting K.G, so seriously, who can we really really get?


 Shaq


----------



## BBB

LakerLunatic said:


> Who do we have a LEGIT, im talking LEGIT chance of landing. We all know we aint getting K.G, so seriously, who can we really really get?


Maybe Chandler? 

Maybe Kwame Brown? I remember reading somewhere that they plan to move Jamison to PF for good, and would need a starting SF (perhaps Butler would be enough?). 

Maybe Boozer? 

If we can somehow get a defensive big man like Chandler AND a superstar who is willing to play second fiddle like Kidd this summer, I'll be a very happy man.


----------



## Locke

BBB said:


> Maybe Chandler?
> 
> Maybe Kwame Brown? I remember reading somewhere that they plan to move Jamison to PF for good, and would need a starting SF (perhaps Butler would be enough?).
> 
> Maybe Boozer?
> 
> If we can somehow get a defensive big man like Chandler AND a superstar who is willing to play second fiddle like Kidd this summer, I'll be a very happy man.


Chandler's going to be a restricted FA. All we can give him is the mle, which the Bulls would match. He would have to beg the Bulls to not match his offer sheet the same way Lamar Odom and Quentin Richardson did when they left the Clippers. I don't know if sign-and-trades with restricted free agents are allowed but that'd be the only way we could get him unless he begged to not have his offer matched.

My guess is a team with cap room room breaks him off with a big offer sheet the Bulls won't be able to afford to match and that'll be the end of that.

Kwame Brown, don't know how high the Wizards still are on him. He was Jordan's guy to begin with and he's gone now. He'll also be a restricted FA. I bet he walks. If Brian Cardinal can get paid, surely Brown can get a little more than the mid-level, even if he is a head-case.

I think the only thing keeping Jason Kidd from coming here is Jerry Buss. If he wanted to make it happen it would likely happen, but he hasn't wanted to. The only way the Lakers take him now is probably if they end up with a good big in the draft. That way they wouldn't have to use up their tradeable assets on one.


----------



## Laker Freak

Locke said:


> Chandler's going to be a restricted FA. All we can give him is the mle, which the Bulls would match. He would have to beg the Bulls to not match his offer sheet the same way Lamar Odom and Quentin Richardson did when they left the Clippers. *I don't know if sign-and-trades with restricted free agents are allowed but that'd be the only way we could get him *unless he begged to not have his offer matched.


They are allowed because Kenyon Martin was a restricted free agent and he was traded to Denver.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kobi čuva Divca, Divac zove Peđu 

Heading says Kobe protects Divac, Divac calls Peja.










Basically says that. Kobe thinks that they would have been a better team if Vlade was not injuried and that he wants him to stay with La. "On je nešto posebno"- Hes something special. 



> Istovremeno, Divac se takođe bavio lobiranjem:
> - Voleo bih da dovedem Predraga Stojakovića u "El Ej". Normalno, ako Kingsi nemaju ništa protiv. U tom slučaju, samo mi dajte zeleno svetlo i smatrajte da je stvar već rešena - našalio se centar Lejkersa. A u svakoj šali ima i malo istine...


Above quote says that Vlade would like to take Peja to LA. And it says that if the Kings dont mind, Just give me the green light and ill deal with it. Divac joked around but in every joke there is some truth.


----------



## reunitedirkandnash

That is both true and untrue. Although Vlade can really no longer compete at the NBA level, he still has something special. His good spirits and veteran knowledge can add that something special to a good playoff run. So although I don't think he's much of a player and it doesn't matter if he's injured, he's still good to have in the locker room.


----------



## SoCalfan21

see that would be something awsome if the lakers can go out and get peja i mean its fine to deal peja for odom because odom wont do anything without the ball in his hands and peja is a catch and shoot kind of guy as well so if we can go out and......

-draft felton in the first round and another point gaurd or big man in the second round

-trade odom for peja and b-jax (the rumored trade that was talked about during the trade deadline)

-boozer for a package of butler, walton, Jones?, atkins?

-trade medvedinko for a second round pick

-sign some kind of big man (swift, haslem, or brown) with our MLE 


PG-Felton, bobby jackson, tierre brown
Sg-Kobe, bobby jackson
SF- Peja, DG
PF-Boozer, Grant, Swift/Haslem/Brown
C-Mihm, Vlade

i would like for that to happen but im just hoping and praying it will :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Kings aren't going to give us Peja for Odom. I'm not even sure he would get us Boozer. Butler isn't going to cut it for Utah. I would rule out those two.


----------



## SoCalfan21

-D! said:


> The Kings aren't going to give us Peja for Odom. I'm not even sure he would get us Boozer. Butler isn't going to cut it for Utah. I would rule out those two.


shattering my hopes and dreams ehy? (cries in the corner of the bedroom pathetically)


----------



## LFFL

Honestly, I think we have a pretty good team as it is. I think we just need a good coach and another servicible big man. Rudy T coming back to coach us was a good story, but I mean watching the way the team played, can anyone honeslty say this team reaached even half its potential. Kobe also just needs some time to learn to be a team player. Up until now in his career, hes just been needed to score, being the second option and all. Once he learns that being the first options doesn't always mean shooting the most throughout the game, he'll be fine. I mean MJ had like 6 years to learn how to be 1st option b4 he won anything, so well be straight. THe only thing is I read that Odoms might need surgery that would require 4 months of not playing any ball at all b4 starting rehab so that really sucks....


----------



## SoCalfan21

LFFL said:


> Honestly, I think we have a pretty good team as it is. I think we just need a good coach and another servicible big man. Rudy T coming back to coach us was a good story, but I mean watching the way the team played, can anyone honeslty say this team reaached even half its potential. Kobe also just needs some time to learn to be a team player. Up until now in his career, hes just been needed to score, being the second option and all. Once he learns that being the first options doesn't always mean shooting the most throughout the game, he'll be fine. I mean MJ had like 6 years to learn how to be 1st option b4 he won anything, so well be straight. THe only thing is I read that Odoms might need surgery that would require 4 months of not playing any ball at all b4 starting rehab so that really sucks....


no.....our team just sucks and need to get some big men and a point gaurd next season :biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

LFFL said:


> Honestly, I think we have a pretty good team as it is. I think we just need a good coach and another servicible big man. Rudy T coming back to coach us was a good story, but I mean watching the way the team played, can anyone honeslty say this team reaached even half its potential. Kobe also just needs some time to learn to be a team player. Up until now in his career, hes just been needed to score, being the second option and all. Once he learns that being the first options doesn't always mean shooting the most throughout the game, he'll be fine. I mean MJ had like 6 years to learn how to be 1st option b4 he won anything, so well be straight. THe only thing is I read that Odoms might need surgery that would require 4 months of not playing any ball at all b4 starting rehab so that really sucks....


Yeah, we don't have a terrible crappy team. It won't be as bad as our record shows. If Odom and Mihm had finished out the year, we would definitely have won 40 games. However, big man is not our only need. We need a PG. A REAL ONE.

If we can get out of the offseason with the additions of a good big man and a good PG to go along with Jackson, we will most certainly make the playoffs next season. Even if our starting PG is a rookie (Felton, Jack, Williams).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, we don't have a terrible crappy team. It won't be as bad as our record shows. If Odom and Mihm had finished out the year, we would definitely have won 40 games. However, big man is not our only need. We need a PG. A REAL ONE.
> 
> If we can get out of the offseason with the additions of a good big man and a good PG to go along with Jackson, we will most certainly make the playoffs next season. Even if our starting PG is a rookie (Felton, Jack, Williams).


 I have to agree with this. Also, I wouldn't mind Chucky hanging around. He could be a very serviceable backup with his scoring much. His defensive liability would not be as glaring if he wasn't playing starter minutes. If we upgrade the 1 and 4 spot over the offensive, we'd be looking at a playoff caliber starting lineup and bench.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Trade Odom and draft a PG then we will be a great team


----------



## Unique

K guys .....so what do you really think is going to happen in the offseason who will the lakers draft and who you think they are going to go for in the free agency market.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Lakermike05 said:


> K guys .....so what do you really think is going to happen in the offseason who will the lakers draft and who you think they are going to go for in the free agency market.


Thank you for just tuning in...do u not read the posts or are u *edited* No personal insults.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Ah, something just made me think about if we had had Vlade and Malone this season  .....

C: Vlade Divac...Chris Mihm
PF: Karl Malone...Brian Grant...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
SF: Lamar Odom...Caron Butler...Jumaine Jones...Devean George...Luke Walton
SG: Kobe Bryant...Caron Butler
PG: Chucky Atkins...Tierre Brown...Sasha Vujacic


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Another "dream offseason"....

1) Trade Devean George, Slava Medvedenko, #37 second round pick for Jonathan Bender, first round pick

2) Draft Raymond Felton, Wayne Simien, Julius Hodge

3) Let Luke Walton, Tony Bobbitt, Tierre Brown go

4) Trade Lamar Odom and Chucky Atkins for Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Eric Snow

5) Sign Kwame Brown to the MLE

PG: Raymond Felton...Eric Snow...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones
SF: Caron Butler...Jonathan Bender...Julius Hodge
PF: Kwame Brown...Wayne Simien...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Chris Mihm...Vlade Divac


----------



## daniel80111

We need Jason Kidd. The guy puts up a near triple double every night and averages 2 steals a game. I don't know about anyone else, but we just need a guy that can make everyone better. And Jason Kidd is basically making Vince Carter look like the second coming right now. People say he's getting paid too much and his knees are failing...but I think hes got 6 or 7 years left (look at John Stockton) and he's not getting paid too much if you think about the fact that he has major playoff and finals experience, and even with cap money in a few years, nearly all the great players look like they're resigning extensions with their current teams. So that's just what I think.


----------



## SoCalfan21

daniel80111 said:


> We need Jason Kidd. The guy puts up a near triple double every night and averages 2 steals a game. I don't know about anyone else, but we just need a guy that can make everyone better. And Jason Kidd is basically making Vince Carter look like the second coming right now. People say he's getting paid too much and his knees are failing...but I think hes got 6 or 7 years left (look at John Stockton) and he's not getting paid too much if you think about the fact that he has major playoff and finals experience, and even with cap money in a few years, nearly all the great players look like they're resigning extensions with their current teams. So that's just what I think.


yeah what ever happened to talks of this guy...we need to still figure out a way to get jason kidd


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Another good possible offseason...

*Sign:* Phil Jackson as Head Coach

*Re-Signings/Releases* Re-Sign Luke Walton and let Tierre Brown and Tony Bobbitt go

*Trade:* Devean George, Slava Medvedenko and the 37th pick to the Pacers for Jonathan Bender and the 17th pick

*Trade:* Caron Butler, Vlade Divac, Chucky Atkins, 17th pick to the Jazz for Carlos Boozer and the 27th pick

*Draft:* Raymond Felton with the 10th pick, Wayne Simien with the 27th pick, Daniel Ewing with the 39th pick

*Sign:* Earl Watson to a 4year, $20+M contract (MLE)

*Sign:* Jerome James to a 2year, $3+M contract (LLE)

2005-2006 Roster 
PG: Earl Watson...Raymond Felton...Daniel Ewing
SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Lamar Odom...Jonathan Bender...Luke Walton
PF: Carlos Boozer...Wayne Simien...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
C: Chris Mihm...Jerome James


----------



## Damian Necronamous

daniel80111 said:


> We need Jason Kidd. The guy puts up a near triple double every night and averages 2 steals a game. I don't know about anyone else, but we just need a guy that can make everyone better. And Jason Kidd is basically making Vince Carter look like the second coming right now. People say he's getting paid too much and his knees are failing...but I think hes got 6 or 7 years left (look at John Stockton) and he's not getting paid too much if you think about the fact that he has major playoff and finals experience, and even with cap money in a few years, nearly all the great players look like they're resigning extensions with their current teams. So that's just what I think.


Not going to happen. With the 15th pick, the Nets will probably take Sean May if he's available. That would give them a starting lineup of Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Sean May and Nenad Krstic. Combined with a few minimum signings and getting a guy for the MLE, the Nets could be a serious contender next season. I doubt Jason Kidd will push for a trade at all once the draft is over.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Not going to happen. With the 15th pick, the Nets will probably take Sean May if he's available. That would give them a starting lineup of Jason Kidd, Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, Sean May and Nenad Krstic. Combined with a few minimum signings and getting a guy for the MLE, the Nets could be a serious contender next season. I doubt Jason Kidd will push for a trade at all once the draft is over.


(busts out janitors closet with broom)....well i believe the nets title shot is over for this season :biggrin:


----------



## The Chach

I think we need to deal Brian Grant, hes eatin up way too much cap space and just isnt quite the player he once was, I'd also like to see some sort of deal made for either big Z or boozer, Daniel Ewing or Felton would also be a nice addition, or we could wait till next year, pull a chicago bulls and draft 1/2 the duke team, seemed to work out pretty well 4 them


----------



## The Chach

Heres the starting lineup:

Pg-Dockery 
Sg- JJ
F- Trade 4 Elton Brand
F - Deal Kobe 4 boozer
C- Draft Sheldon Williams

Probably wouldnt win a championship, but as a duke fan id sure love to watch em


----------



## Lakers Own

The Chach said:


> Heres the starting lineup:
> 
> Pg-Dockery
> Sg- JJ
> F- Trade 4 Elton Brand
> F - Deal Kobe 4 boozer
> C- Draft Sheldon Williams
> 
> Probably wouldnt win a championship, but as a duke fan id sure love to watch em


ya Kobe for Boozer.... I'm sorry but that's just retarded.


----------



## Cris

The Chach said:


> Heres the starting lineup:
> 
> Pg-Dockery
> Sg- JJ
> F- Trade 4 Elton Brand
> F - Deal Kobe 4 boozer
> C- Draft Sheldon Williams
> 
> Probably wouldnt win a championship, but as a duke fan id sure love to watch em



how old are you? 12? or is this sarcasim failing to travel over the internet?


----------



## SoCalfan21

The Chach said:


> Heres the starting lineup:
> 
> Pg-Dockery
> Sg- JJ
> F- Trade 4 Elton Brand
> F - Deal Kobe 4 boozer
> C- Draft Sheldon Williams
> 
> Probably wouldnt win a championship, but as a duke fan id sure love to watch em


Ok, whoever hasnt watched basketball before raise your hand...(The Chach looks at his hand then raises with confidence)


----------



## Lynx

Damian Necronamous said:


> Another good possible offseason...
> 
> *Sign:* Phil Jackson as Head Coach
> 
> *Re-Signings/Releases* Re-Sign Luke Walton and let Tierre Brown and Tony Bobbitt go
> 
> *Trade:* Devean George, Slava Medvedenko and the 37th pick to the Pacers for Jonathan Bender and the 17th pick
> 
> *Trade:* Caron Butler, Vlade Divac, Chucky Atkins, 17th pick to the Jazz for Carlos Boozer and the 27th pick
> 
> *Draft:* Raymond Felton with the 10th pick, Wayne Simien with the 27th pick, Daniel Ewing with the 39th pick
> 
> *Sign:* Earl Watson to a 4year, $20+M contract (MLE)
> 
> *Sign:* Jerome James to a 2year, $3+M contract (LLE)
> 
> 2005-2006 Roster
> PG: Earl Watson...Raymond Felton...Daniel Ewing
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Jumaine Jones...Sasha Vujacic
> SF: Lamar Odom...Jonathan Bender...Luke Walton
> PF: Carlos Boozer...Wayne Simien...Brian Grant...Brian Cook
> C: Chris Mihm...Jerome James



You want Luke to be re-sign? :rofl: 

...and whatever happened to # 1 Chris Mihm hater? :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

1) Sign Phil Jackson
2) Draft Raymond Felton with the #10 pick
3) Draft Jawad Williams with the #37 pick
4) Draft Erazem Lorbek with the #39 pick
5) Trade Lamar Odom, Caron Butler and Chris Mihm to the Timberwolves for Kevin Garnett
6) Trade Stanislav Medvedenko, Brian Cook and a future draft pick to the Wizards for Kwame Brown.
7) Re-sign Vlade Divac.
8) Sign Earl Watson with the MLE.
9) Sign Kareem Rush to the LLE. 
10) Sign Ervin Johnson to the minimum.
11) Trade Chucky Atkins somewhere for something.

PG: Earl Watson...Raymond Felton
SG: Kobe Bryant...Kareem Rush...Sasha Vujacic
SF: Jumaine Jones...Devean George
PF: Kevin Garnett...Brian Grant
C: Kwame Brown...Ervin Johnson

Jawad Williams and Erazem Lorbek would be battling for a roster spot and we'd have whoever we traded for Chucky Atkins.


----------



## cmd34

Name Phil Jackson as Head Coach and General Manager

Reassign Mitch Kupchak to assistant to the Chief Custodian of StaplesCenter

Draft
1 Chris Taft PF Pittsburgh
2a Julius Hodge G/F NC State
2b Nate Robinson PG Washington

Sign Marko Jaric PG to the MLE.

Sign Jason Williams PG (formerly of Chicago) to Veterans Min.

Re-sign Luke Walton F.

Trade Chucky Atkins G, Brian Cook F, and Jumaine Jones F/G to Washington for Kwame Brown F (sign-and-trade).

Trade Stanislav Medvedenko F to anyone who will have him for a future 2nd round pick.

PG Marko Jaric - Jason Williams - Nate Robinson
SG Kobe Bryant - Sasha Vujacic - Julius Hodge
C Chris Mihm - Kwame Brown - Vlade Divac 
PF Lamar Odom - Chris Taft - Brian Grant
SF Caron Butler - Devean George - Luke Walton

As much as I pray that we draft a PG with some quickness, I'm not sure Phil will approve.

The above roster is not a chmpionship team but we are very deep and can make some noise in the play-off's.


----------



## SoCalfan21

cmd34 said:


> Name Phil Jackson as Head Coach and General Manager
> 
> Reassign Mitch Kupchak to assistant to the Chief Custodian of StaplesCenter
> 
> Draft
> 1 Chris Taft PF Pittsburgh
> 2a Julius Hodge G/F NC State
> 2b Nate Robinson PG Washington
> 
> Sign Marko Jaric PG to the MLE.
> 
> Sign Jason Williams PG (formerly of Chicago) to Veterans Min.
> 
> Re-sign Luke Walton F.
> 
> Trade Chucky Atkins G, Brian Cook F, and Jumaine Jones F/G to Washington for Kwame Brown F (sign-and-trade).
> 
> Trade Stanislav Medvedenko F to anyone who will have him for a future 2nd round pick.
> 
> PG Marko Jaric - Jason Williams - Nate Robinson
> SG Kobe Bryant - Sasha Vujacic - Julius Hodge
> C Chris Mihm - Kwame Brown - Vlade Divac
> PF Lamar Odom - Chris Taft - Brian Grant
> SF Caron Butler - Devean George - Luke Walton
> 
> As much as I pray that we draft a PG with some quickness, I'm not sure Phil will approve.
> 
> The above roster is not a chmpionship team but we are very deep and can make some noise in the play-off's.



i like what your saying but i really dont think that lamar odom and caron will be together in a lakers Uni next season


----------



## Locke

I can't imagine a scenario in which Odom AND Butler return next year. We simply do not have the luxury of keeping two starter-quality players who play the same position when we have so many other needs.


----------



## Cap

> Reassign Mitch Kupchak to assistant to the Chief Custodian of StaplesCenter


Bahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Cris

screw that... he doesnt deserve to be the damn towel boy


----------



## SoCalfan21

Cris said:


> screw that... he doesnt deserve to be the damn towel boy


true that


----------



## Unique

sign kwame with the mle draft felton at 10......may 17 if we can........re-sign kareem rush !!!!!!! sign phil trade caron and chris for brad miller 

felton/chucky
kobe/jj
lamar/george
kwame/grant
miller/divac

not bad huh? juss a suggestion


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Lakermike05 said:


> sign kwame with the mle draft felton at 10......may 17 if we can........re-sign kareem rush !!!!!!! sign phil trade caron and chris for brad miller
> 
> felton/chucky
> kobe/jj
> lamar/george
> kwame/grant
> miller/divac
> 
> not bad huh? juss a suggestion


Caron Butler and Chris Mihm for Brad Miller? Uhhhh......NO THANK YOU! :uhoh:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Caron Butler and Chris Mihm for Brad Miller? Uhhhh......NO THANK YOU! :uhoh:


ditto


----------



## 22ryno

Sign Phil

Draft Channing Frye
Draft Salim Stoudemire
Draft Jason Maxiell

Sign Jay Williams

Trade Caron Butler, Brian Cook to Washington Kwame Brown

Atkins/Williams(could flip flop depending Jwill)
Bryant/Stoudemire/Jones
Odom/George/Walton
Brown/Grant/Maxiell
Frye/Mihm


----------



## thekid

Draft Felton or Jack. If we can't, go after Antonio Daniels though I see no reason as to why we couldn't get one of Felton or Jack.


----------



## OPMSm0k3r

22ryno said:


> Sign Phil
> 
> Draft Channing Frye
> Draft Salim Stoudemire
> Draft Jason Maxiell
> 
> Sign Jay Williams
> 
> Trade Caron Butler, Brian Cook to Washington Kwame Brown


I agree with most of that...but...i think that we should draft some1 else instead of salim...cuz...he's a calssic example of a tweener...a player who doesn't realli fit in ene position...he's 6'2 but he isnt a PG but too short 2 be a SG...so...*wince*...iono where he gonna play...i like the idea of signing jay williams...but iono if we will hav the cap room...& trading for kwame brown?...iono if tat'll go through..but if we get frye...at least our line up will be mihm, frye, odom, bryant, & ...sucky chucky...god i hate him...

as for gettin antonio daniels...i wouldn't mind him cuz he's a good player and has the speed & size to be a solid player @ PG...onli problem is tat his style will conflict w/ kobe's...as does a lot of players...rofl...so...iono if tat'll work out...& also...considering we're capped till 2007....


----------



## cmd34

Assuming Phil Jackson takes the job.

Draft
1 Sean May F North Carolina
2a Julius Hodge G/F NC State
2b Salim Stoudamire G Arizona

Free Agency
Sign Sarunas Jasikevicius G to the MLE.

Trades
Send Devean George F and Jumaine Jones G/F to Indiana for Jon Bender F.

Roster
PG Sarunas Jasikevicius/Chucky Atkins/Salim Stoudamire
SG Kobe Bryant/Sasha Vujacic/Julius Hodge
C Chris Mihm/Vlade Divac/ Slava Medvedenko
PF Sean May/Brian Grant/Brian Cook
SF Lamar Odom/Caron Butler/Jon Bender 

Unless we are one of the best teams in the conference, we deal Atkins, Divac, and Medvedenko at the trade deadline. Their contracts falling off the books will do us no good (No cap room til 2007). 

If Mitch is smart :rotf:
..he moves them for players who's contract also expire in 2007. Then, with Bender and Grant's deals off the books, we are major players in the 2007 free agency market.


----------



## OPMSm0k3r

cmd34 said:


> Assuming Phil Jackson takes the job.
> 
> Draft
> 1 Sean May F North Carolina
> 2a Julius Hodge G/F NC State
> 2b Salim Stoudamire G Arizona


i realli dont think sean may is worthy of a #10 pick...he's a good player but...i dont think at 6'8-9 he has the potential to become a superstar...and salim's a tweener...enewaiz...i like the rest though..esp the part bout grant...cuz...as of rite now...he's the second highets paid laker @ 13 mill...my god...haha...but i think the bender trade would be a great trade for us @ least...iono how the pacers benefit...lol...

BTW cmd34...i think...2b...should be dejon thompson......ahhaha...im a UCLA student currently...i think it would awesome if i could make fun of dejon for another year if he plays on the lakers...haha...


----------



## cmd34

"salim...cuz...he's a classic example of a tweener...a player who doesn't really fit in any position...he's 6'2 but he isnt a PG but too short 2 be a SG"

I agree Salim is a 'tweener. But in Phil Jackson's offense he has utilized similar type guards (John Paxson, BJ Armstrong, Steve Kerr, Craig Hodges). Salim is good enough to help Kobe and Lamar with ballhandling responsibilities ane he can definitely hit the outside shot.


----------



## OPMSm0k3r

cmd34 said:


> I agree Salim is a 'tweener. But in Phil Jackson's offense he has utilized similar type guards (John Paxson, BJ Armstrong, Steve Kerr, Craig Hodges). Salim is good enough to help Kobe and Lamar with ballhandling responsibilities ane he can definitely hit the outside shot.


hmm...good point...if phil comes...mayb it'll work...but if he doesn't...i wonder who can manage salim's attitude and ego...but if it works out...mayb we'll hav a team phil will want 2 coach...


----------



## SoCalfan21

guys i hate to say it but dont look forward to phil coming to the lakers anytime soon...i dont think its a long shot but i dont think its going to happen anytime soon


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Another trade idea...

*Lakers Trade:* 
Lamar Odom
Devean George
Second Round Pick

*Suns Trade:* 
Shawn Marion

*Lakers do it because:* They get a solid defender and one of the best SFs in the league. If they do deal Butler for Boozer, a combo of Kobe, Marion and Booz would probably be more effective as Odom demands the ball.

*Suns do it because:* They get a slightly bigger player to play PF next to Stoudemire in Odom. Odom's contract is also a little smaller than Marion's and George's contract comes off the books next year, giving them about $3M more room to re-sign Amare Stoudemire next summer. Odom's game would fit well in Phoenix's style of play. After re-signing Joe Johnson this summer, the Suns might be a little strapped for cash. George is also a good backup, who would give them a nice bench combo of Jackson and George to go along with Steven Hunter and Leandro Barbosa.

In reality, even after his poor series against San Antonio, the Suns aren't going to trade Marion. I was just having a little fun. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Another trade idea...
> 
> *Lakers Trade:*
> Lamar Odom
> Devean George
> Second Round Pick
> 
> *Suns Trade:*
> Shawn Marion
> 
> *Lakers do it because:* They get a solid defender and one of the best SFs in the league. If they do deal Butler for Boozer, a combo of Kobe, Marion and Booz would probably be more effective as Odom demands the ball.
> 
> *Suns do it because:* They get a slightly bigger player to play PF next to Stoudemire in Odom. Odom's contract is also a little smaller than Marion's and George's contract comes off the books next year, giving them about $3M more room to re-sign Amare Stoudemire next summer. Odom's game would fit well in Phoenix's style of play. After re-signing Joe Johnson this summer, the Suns might be a little strapped for cash. George is also a good backup, who would give them a nice bench combo of Jackson and George to go along with Steven Hunter and Leandro Barbosa.
> 
> In reality, even after his poor series against San Antonio, the Suns aren't going to trade Marion. I was just having a little fun. :biggrin:


i love this trade...mitch do it NOW


----------



## clien

All we have to do is some how bring in a pimp pf(energy, hustle, and athletic) in from free agency and draft a pg--paul,deron,felton,jack. Any of these guys will be fine, and bring caron off the bench(he can play a 1,2,&3). & obv move lamar to starting sf. 

My question is who do we want to make a push for, and who are we willing to pay big buck$

Jerome James(we shouldnt get him)(over-rated)IMO
Donyell Marshall
Reggie Evans
T. Chandler
E. Curry
Stromes?
Kwame??

IDK, I think if we just make some small moves(pick up a quality pf in free agency, make a smart draft pick-hopfully to appease our pg problems) and keep kobe lamar caron & mihm together, we'll have a successful season

Also I think it would be idle if we could somehow move up in the draft to get deron or paul, w/o giveing up CARON,lamar,kobe,or mihm, any one and everyone else in my mind should be trading bate.

Maybe we could get Evans and T Chandler in free agency, I dont think evans should be to expensive,and hes young, hes good for us, good D, makes hustle plays 

Felton
Kobe
Odom
Chandler
Mihm

Bench
Caron
Evans?
Atkins
J. Jones
B Grant
B Cook
L Walton
Sasha
Vlade
----I might even take evans in FAgencey before i take chandler, but our pf position is good & deep if we get um both, and I think its realistic...(?)

My 2 cents---Keep kobe, odom, caron, mihm together, fill pf & pg holes(i really dont care how) 
*Remember:As long as we have a healthy Kobe LA is always a contender


----------



## clien

When I first heard the boozer rumors, i was praying that it wouldnt happen b/c I like butler alot, but if it goes down, our line up could possibly look like this

Felton--sasha
Kobe--walton
Odom--Jumaine Jones - George
Boozer--Grant - Cook
Chandler?--Mihm

that doesnt include another fa we could try to get(pg preferibly-?Blake?)

Decent depth, not as deep as last yr(or maybe it is considering all the injuries last yr)

trade quantity for quality, and we lose some expiring contracts after next season, And Boozer though over paid hes prob the best pf we could realistically get-and we need a good pf bad


----------



## SoCalfan21

clien said:


> All we have to do is some how bring in a pimp pf(energy, hustle, and athletic) in from free agency and draft a pg--paul,deron,felton,jack. Any of these guys will be fine, and bring caron off the bench(he can play a 1,2,&3). & obv move lamar to starting sf.
> 
> My question is who do we want to make a push for, and who are we willing to pay big buck$
> 
> Jerome James(not very likely that we can get him)(high stock)
> Donyell Marshall
> Reggie Evans
> T. Chandler
> E. Curry
> Stromes?
> Kwame??
> 
> IDK, I think if we just make some small moves(pick up a quality pf in free agency, make a smart draft pick-hopfully to appease our pg problems) and keep kobe lamar caron & mihm together, we'll have a successful season
> 
> Also I think it would be idle if we could somehow move up in the draft to get deron or paul, w/o giveing up CARON,lamar,kobe,or mihm, any one and everyone else in my mind should be trading bate.
> 
> Maybe we could get Evans and T Chandler in free agency, I dont think evans should be to expensive,and hes young, hes good for us, good D, makes hustle plays
> 
> Felton
> Kobe
> Odom
> Chandler
> Mihm
> 
> Bench
> Caron
> Evans?
> Atkins
> J. Jones
> B Grant
> B Cook
> L Walton
> Sasha
> Vlade
> ----I might even take evans in FAgencey before i take chandler, but our pf position is good & deep if we get um both, and I think its realistic...(?)
> 
> My 2 cents---Keep kobe, odom, caron, mihm together, fill pf & pg holes(i really dont care how)
> *Remember:As long as we have a healthy Kobe LA is always a contender


isnt chandler a restricted free agent?


----------



## Dodigago

wow 

Jermone James stock's is high right now and you think you can't get it him..

so you think Tyson Chandler will be cheaper? lmao

from all the guys you named I think the only one who would be willing to sign for the MLE is James, and that would be overpaying because he is a unconsistant piece of crap

Marshall might also sign for the MLE, but it would have to be with a contender.. I could see him in Houston for the MLE..

If I were the Lakers I would hang onto Butler..he has shown more promise and coexisted much better with Kobe than Odom

face it, Odom needs the ball to be affective, and thats not going to happen as long as Kobe's along

Odom does have a lot of value though


How would this sound to you guys?

#10 and Lamar Odom for #3 and Travis Outlaw

with the #3, draft Chris Paul

then with the MLE, split it between Darius Songolia and Chris Anderson

PG - Chris Paul / Chucky Atkins
SG - Kobe / Green
SF - Caron / Jones
PF - Songolia / Grant
C - Mihm / Anderson (Anderson would get the bulk of the minutes)

thats a 6-9 spot team..depends on how Kobe plays and Paul devolops

its pretty realistic too considering that the Blazers prolly will trade the pick


----------



## cmd34

"#10 and Lamar Odom for #3 and Travis Outlaw"


the salaries or the value isnt even close.


----------



## Drk Element

guys, face it, we wont get Nate M., we won't get Larry Brown, we probably won't get Jackson, we will probably end up with Shaw or Saunders. I hate you kupcake :curse:


----------



## clien

"#10 and Lamar Odom for #3 and Travis Outlaw"

I think we can do a little better than that w/ odom


----------



## clien

Dodigago said:


> wow
> 
> Jermone James stock's is high right now and you think you can't get it him..
> 
> so you think Tyson Chandler will be cheaper? lmao
> 
> from all the guys you named I think the only one who would be willing to sign for the MLE is James, and that would be overpaying because he is a unconsistant piece of crap
> 
> Marshall might also sign for the MLE, but it would have to be with a contender.. I could see him in Houston for the MLE..
> 
> If I were the Lakers I would hang onto Butler..he has shown more promise and coexisted much better with Kobe than Odom
> 
> face it, Odom needs the ball to be affective, and thats not going to happen as long as Kobe's along
> 
> Odom does have a lot of value though
> 
> 
> How would this sound to you guys?
> 
> #10 and Lamar Odom for #3 and Travis Outlaw
> 
> with the #3, draft Chris Paul
> 
> then with the MLE, split it between Darius Songolia and Chris Anderson
> 
> PG - Chris Paul / Chucky Atkins
> SG - Kobe / Green
> SF - Caron / Jones
> PF - Songolia / Grant
> C - Mihm / Anderson (Anderson would get the bulk of the minutes)
> 
> thats a 6-9 spot team..depends on how Kobe plays and Paul devolops
> 
> its pretty realistic too considering that the Blazers prolly will trade the pick


I meant Jerome James has an over-rated stock, and that we shouldnt get him

btw i like that line-up u came up with


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If we an't get another big man to replace Mihm, we should sign Ervin Johnson to the minimum to back him up. He's a good rebounder and a defensive-minded C that could help us out off the bench. Agree?


----------



## LamarButler

I'd think our real hole is the PF spot, not center. Chris Mihm is ok most of the time. When hes aggressive and having a good night he scores alot, rebounds, dunks, and blocks a lotta shots, I think the only problems for Mihm is aggressiveness and consistency. So Id rather get a solid Pf than a C


----------



## cmd34

Agreed. Most of Mihm's foul probelms can be directly linked to Chucky "The Matador" Atkins lack of defense. If we get a point guard who actually cares enough to defend maybe Mihm can just worry about his own man.


----------



## clien

In my mind a PF is our #1 priority


----------



## Unique

clien said:


> In my mind a PF is our #1 priority


me 2 cuz if we get a good pf then lamar can go back to sf and give us 20 10 every night!!! :banana:


----------



## hirschmanz

clien said:


> In my mind a PF is our #1 priority


who would you consider?
Antoine Walker is a FA, is he acceptable?


----------



## LamarButler

Nah, he's a crappy rebounder for his size and he doesn't play like a big. When he plays, he thinks hes the point guard or something.


----------



## hirschmanz

LamarButler said:


> Nah, he's a crappy rebounder for his size and he doesn't play like a big. When he plays, he thinks hes the point guard or something.


Then who?


----------



## clien

hirschmanz said:


> who would you consider?
> Antoine Walker is a FA, is he acceptable?


i dont like toine at pf 

I like the boozer trade rumor, I also think we could get reggie evans(sea is gonna be focusing on signing ray allen, & their other expiring contracts).Or I think it would be spectacular if we could get chandler back in la

I do think we should get a pf through free agencey or a trade though, but I dont know what to do in the draft idealy we would move up and draft a servicable pg(paul,deron,felton)
I think la will be real busy on draft day trying to trade up and get pf through the trade - every1 should be trade bait imo except kobe odom & mihm
well im just talkin outta my *** now, hopefully the lakers have a plan to make somthin happen


----------



## Cap

hirschmanz said:


> Then who?


PFs that can bang and defend that are realistically available :

Draft: Ike Diogu, Tiago Splitter, Wayne Simien, Chris Taft, and Channing Frye in that order. All certainly better suited at PF than Antoine Walker.

FA: Eddie Griffin, Chris Anderson and Kwame Brown in that order. 

I'm sure I'm missing some, though the list of good available part-time/full-time PFs isn't that long unless you're trying to trade for one.


----------



## Tragedy

Good luck Lakers. As a Knicks fan, and former Lakers/Kobe hater I am looking forward to the day when Kobe is sitting atop all and hoisting that trophy.

Hope y'all get what you need to compete.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Pops Mensah-Bonsu is a guy I'd like to pick up with one of our second rounders if he's still available. From what I've read from Chad Ford, he has really been impressing scouts in Chicago and could even sneak up into the late first round. He can handle the ball, play solid D and even has a decent mid-range jumper. Plus, I can just picture NBA fans around the league cheering for a guy named "POPS!"


----------



## SoCalfan21

Damian Necronamous said:


> Pops Mensah-Bonsu is a guy I'd like to pick up with one of our second rounders if he's still available. From what I've read from Chad Ford, he has really been impressing scouts in Chicago and could even sneak up into the late first round. He can handle the ball, play solid D and even has a decent mid-range jumper. Plus, I can just picture NBA fans around the league cheering for a guy named "POPS!"


yeah we really dont have that player that everyone chants on our team like a ginobili....i mean we do have slava but hes just awful


----------



## Jaj

Point is I think we might see something very out of the ordinary this year with the Lakers. When Jackson said he wants to keep Caron and Odom I'm buying into it. Obviously you don't want Odom to play PF and you want him to be your power forward. Kobe at PG? Yes that's basically what I'm suggesting. PG doesn't even really exist in the triangle. Odom basically sets the offense so Kobe can still be used in his traditional 25 ppg role(may go to 30 if the offense is done well). Butler plays a traditional SG role as well. 

I don't think it's impossible really. On defense you don't lose anything but actually gain at the 1,2, and 3 spots as all three are able to defend at those positions. Obviously PF is still a question but if this works you won't have to pick a PG in the 1st round. Signing an Earl Watson for the MLE could also help as a backup to Kobe. In the 2nd round use both picks to trade up and make sure you get a shooter like Daniel Ewing(hopefully will blossom into the Steve Kerr role). Frankly I just don't think a traditional PG is even necessary in this offense.


----------



## clien

Jaj said:


> Point is I think we might see something very out of the ordinary this year with the Lakers. When Jackson said he wants to keep Caron and Odom I'm buying into it. Obviously you don't want Odom to play PF and you want him to be your power forward. Kobe at PG? Yes that's basically what I'm suggesting. PG doesn't even really exist in the triangle. Odom basically sets the offense so Kobe can still be used in his traditional 25 ppg role(may go to 30 if the offense is done well). Butler plays a traditional SG role as well.
> 
> I don't think it's impossible really. On defense you don't lose anything but actually gain at the 1,2, and 3 spots as all three are able to defend at those positions. Obviously PF is still a question but if this works you won't have to pick a PG in the 1st round. Signing an Earl Watson for the MLE could also help as a backup to Kobe. In the 2nd round use both picks to trade up and make sure you get a shooter like Daniel Ewing(hopefully will blossom into the Steve Kerr role). Frankly I just don't think a traditional PG is even necessary in this offense.


I agree w/ u bring in a big strong pf w/ a defensive mind set, and keep the 3 best players in the starting rotation(kobe,odom,butler)

Kobes the floor general why do we need a "true" pg in the triangle 
...but i am hoping carons out-side shot improves alittle


----------



## Lynx

Tragedy said:


> Good luck Lakers. As a Knicks fan, and *former Lakers/Kobe hater* I am looking forward to the day when Kobe is sitting atop all and hoisting that trophy.
> 
> Hope y'all get what you need to compete.


Just curious, What made you _former_ ?


----------



## Drk Element

Lynx said:


> Just curious, What made you _former_ ?


probably one of these things
we traded shaq
our gm sucks
rudy left us half-way
kobe got shutup with the huge scandal
we didn't make the playoffs
shaq talked crap and nobody did anything
or anything else in the huge list of Lakers drama from this past year.


----------



## Drewbs

Its hard to hate a team when they suck unless they are the clippers.


----------



## Lynx

*TRADE with Portland*

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2005/06/19/finalists_far_from_through/?page=2

Scroll down to the Lakers article..



> Prepping for a trade in Portland?
> 
> One of the interesting draft stories is the status of high schooler Gerald Green, who is going to be the first prepster chosen and could go as high as No. 3 overall.
> 
> He worked out Thursday for the Lakers, who have the 10th pick in the draft. Hmm. Couple that with Portland general manager John Nash's refusal to bring in Green for a solo workout -- Deron Williams and Chris Paul have similarly asked to go solo -- and you have to wonder whether there's a deal in the works.
> 
> Nash said something lame for publication about not being able to see Green's defense if there weren't another player present. Rubbish. No high school kid plays defense, and Nash knows that as well as anyone.
> 
> The guess here is that there's a deal in the works with the Lakers. Why would Green even consent to work out for LA if something wasn't going on? And why would the Blazers (picking third) bother working out high school player Martell Webster last week, unless they were going to move down?




We may get Green? I find this hard to believe though.


----------



## Cris

> That's led to whispers that the Lakers are talking to the Blazers about a deal that would give them the No. 3 pick in the draft and Ruben Patterson for Caron Butler, Chucky Atkins and the No. 10. There's also talk that the Lakers have been trying to resurrect talks with the Jazz for Carlos Boozer


-Chad Ford, Mr. Credibility


----------



## Unique

*Re: TRADE with Portland*



Lynx said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/articles/2005/06/19/finalists_far_from_through/?page=2
> 
> Scroll down to the Lakers article..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may get Green? I find this hard to believe though.


we got kobe the same way........and look how he turned out **superstar**


----------



## Cris

more green... this time from salt lake

Green has worked out for four teams - Utah, Charlotte, New Orleans and the L.A. Lakers. He has upcoming workouts scheduled in Portland, New York and Toronto.
Green's workout with the Lakers fueled speculation that L.A. might have a deal in the works with Portland. The Blazers have the No. 3 pick. The Lakers own the No. 10 pick.
Portland does not need a point guard, and the third- and fourth-highest rated players in the draft are point guards Chris Paul and Deron Williams. So it makes some sense that the Blazers might be

willing to trade down.
"I tune that all out," Green said. "I just go to the workouts and do my best."


----------



## Locke

Cris said:


> more green... this time from salt lake
> 
> Green has worked out for four teams - Utah, Charlotte, New Orleans and the L.A. Lakers. He has upcoming workouts scheduled in Portland, New York and Toronto.
> Green's workout with the Lakers fueled speculation that L.A. might have a deal in the works with Portland. The Blazers have the No. 3 pick. The Lakers own the No. 10 pick.
> Portland does not need a point guard, and the third- and fourth-highest rated players in the draft are point guards Chris Paul and Deron Williams. So it makes some sense that the Blazers might be
> 
> willing to trade down.
> "I tune that all out," Green said. "I just go to the workouts and do my best."


My guess is, first off, that the Jonathan Bender deal isn't going to happen, and if any other deal(s) occurs it won't happen until draft day. Most teams will probably want to entertain all the deals they possibly can up until the last second before pulling the trigger on anything. One player going one spot earlier or later than expected could change the entire complexion of the draft for us as far as trades are concerned.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Howabout this trade...

Chris Mihm
Vlade Divac
#10 pick

FOR

Jamaal Magloire

That way, we keep Butler and get Magloire. I'd definitely look into that if I were Mitch and would certainly pull the trigger if we got the 17th pick from Indiana.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hmm I think I would..


----------



## cmd34

Damian Necronamous said:


> Howabout this trade...
> 
> Chris Mihm
> Vlade Divac
> #10 pick
> 
> FOR
> 
> Jamaal Magloire
> 
> That way, we keep Butler and get Magloire. I'd definitely look into that if I were Mitch and would certainly pull the trigger if we got the 17th pick from Indiana.


I just dont think the upgrade from Mihm to Magloire is worth the 10th pick. I'd rather have Mihm and whatever PF we end up with at #10.


----------



## clien

cmd34 said:


> I just dont think the upgrade from Mihm to Magloire is worth the 10th pick. I'd rather have Mihm and whatever PF we end up with at #10.


or maybe if it was the 17 pick we dealt instead of the 10, i think the 10th pick is worth more than magloire


----------



## Cris

Updated Free Agent List


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nets decline option on F Clifford Robinson










EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. (AP) -- The New Jersey Nets declined an option Monday on forward Clifford Robinson for the 2005-06 season, saving $5 million on their salary cap next year.

The Nets acquired Robinson on Feb. 14 from the Golden State Warriors for two second-round draft picks. He played in 29 games, averaging 6.0 points and 3.3 rebounds. He averaged 7.0 points and 2.5 rebounds in four playoff games against Miami.

Nets president Rod Thorn said the team might be interested in re-signing Robinson, but at a lower price.

In his 16-year NBA career, Robinson has played in 1,250 games, averaging 15.1 points.

Clippers make qualifying offer to Jaric










LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The Los Angeles Clippers made a qualifying offer to guard Marko Jaric on Monday, making the three-year NBA veteran a restricted free agent.

By making that move, the Clippers have the right to match any offer made by other teams for the 26-year-old from Serbia-Montenegro.

Jaric, the 30th overall selection in the 2000 NBA draft, averaged 9.9 points, 6.1 assists and 3.2 rebounds in 50 games last season. He has averaged 8.5 points, 4.5 assists and 2.9 rebounds in three years with the Clippers.

Teams can begin negotiating with free agents Friday, and once a new six-year collective bargaining agreement is ratified, they will be able to sign them starting July 22. Qualifying offers had to be made by Thursday to make eligible players restricted free agents.

Bucks make Gadzuric, Pachulia restricted free agents










MILWAUKEE (AP) -- The Milwaukee Bucks made qualifying offers Monday to center Dan Gadzuric and forward/center Zaza Pachulia, making them restricted free agents.

The move gives the Bucks the right to match any other NBA team's offer for either player.

The 27-year-old Gadzuric averaged a career-high 7.3 points and 8.3 rebounds last season. Milwaukee picked him in the second round of the 2002 draft.

Pachulia, 21, also had a career-high 6.2 points and 5.1 rebounds a game last season. Milwaukee acquired him from Charlotte following the 2004 expansion draft.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

clien said:


> or maybe if it was the 17 pick we dealt instead of the 10, i think the 10th pick is worth more than magloire


Sorry man, you're wrong. People overvalue draft picks way too much. An All-Star C is worth WAY WAY more than the #10 pick (someone like Felton, Webster, May, Diogu).


----------



## clien

Damian Necronamous said:


> Sorry man, you're wrong. People overvalue draft picks way too much. An All-Star C is worth WAY WAY more than the #10 pick (someone like Felton, Webster, May, Diogu).


in this case ur right. But i actually think that most of the time when draft picks are involved in a trade they are extremly under-valued


----------



## Cris

*Grant Might Be a Luxury Lakers Can Get Off Roster​*

The Lakers are strongly considering waiving Brian Grant, using a clause in the NBA's new collective bargaining agreement that would allow them to release the high-salaried forward acquired last summer in the Shaquille O'Neal trade.

The one-time exemption allows teams that pay the luxury tax to waive one player and erase his salary from their luxury-tax figure. The Lakers would still have to pay Grant's salary, which would continue to count against the salary cap and keep the Lakers cap-strapped until the summer of 2007.
=
The Lakers would, however, save almost $30 million in luxury taxes over the next two seasons. Grant, who averaged 3.8 points and 3.7 rebounds last season and was bothered by knee and shoulder problems, will make $14.3 million next season and $15.4 million in 2006-07.

A decision on Grant, 33, would be strictly economic and would be made by Laker owner Jerry Buss, who has paid the luxury tax the last two seasons but could avoid a considerable hit for a player of limited value.

General Manager Mitch Kupchak declined to comment specifically on the exemption or Grant's future. "We haven't had a chance to review in detail the agreement," he said. "We've gotten only some abbreviated bullet points."

However, a team source said it was "a very real possibility" Grant would be released.


----------



## Locke

I'm sure if Grant were released Ronny Turiaf could easily fill the big void of Grant's 3 points and 3 rebounds per game.


----------



## Cris




----------

